# Sobrang pinasaya mo ko simula ng dumating ka sa buhay ko.



## kitous

Could anybody help me translating this Tagalog sentences into English?

"Salamat XXX. Sobrang pinasaya mo ko simula ng dumating ka sa buhay ko.
Hinihintay ko ang araw na makakasana kita at mayayakap kita ng mahigpit."

Thanks in advance, bye bye ^_^


----------



## tanzhang

kitous said:


> Could anybody help me translating this Tagalog sentences into English?
> 
> "Salamat XXX. Sobrang pinasaya mo ko simula ng dumating ka sa buhay ko.
> Hinihintay ko ang araw na makakasana kita at mayayakap kita ng mahigpit."
> 
> Thanks in advance, bye bye ^_^


 
it says:
"Thank you XXX. You made me very happy from the start when you have arrived in my life.
I will wait for the day when I can be with you and when I can embrace you really tight.


----------



## kitous

thank you for answering tanzhang!


----------

